# Female seems ready, Male is just stuck clueless????



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

My new female is going from Brom to Brom all over the enclosure and the male just stays in one spot trying to climb up the back wall without much success.. Is this normal that he ignores her and stays away from her? Its only been 2 days though, no calling either.. 17 Broms in the tank, she's been in all of them.. My day temps have been 78.5 to 79.5 and evening temps drop to a steady 76..


----------



## lookitsadam (Jul 1, 2013)

Are they a proven pair? If its only been two days give them time to adjust to their new settings.

My male will call constantly all day at the female for a week, and then I won't hear calling at all for two or three weeks. No eggs or aything though. So just give them time.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

I had to laugh, the title of this thread sounds like me and my wife.

(sorry)


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

Enlightened Rogue said:


> I had to laugh, the title of this thread sounds like me and my wife.
> 
> (sorry)


Lmao, Ill have to give them more time..


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

lookitsadam said:


> Are they a proven pair? If its only been two days give them time to adjust to their new settings.
> 
> My male will call constantly all day at the female for a week, and then I won't hear calling at all for two or three weeks. No eggs or aything though. So just give them time.


Yes, they were sold to me as proven pair.. Ill have to give them some time..


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

Give him a mist with cool water 3x or so a day! About 60ish degrees...and pumilio temps need to be warmer...84ish during the day and no lower than 74 at night during your breeding months...good luck


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

He is calling finally,lol.. I think they like the Home depot Brome… Definetly picking up some more large Bromes that are suitable for a 90% humidity 80 degree environment.


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

Pumilio like it a bit warmer than other pdfs. Take into account their breeding season is spring I'm assuming with all the rain for deposition sites. Its probably pretty warm in central america during spring/summer months. From time to time I'll check the temps on Google of central america cities. Remember to give the guys a nice break for a few months after a heavy breeding period. This is your "dry" season which I would mist 1x every other day or once a day and keep humidity low into 50-60%. I would also lower temps during the day into high 70's. They will stop calling and breeding. Its a chance to recharge and replenish essential nutrients and gain weight back that is lost. Make sure you are giving them repashy vitamin a+ twice a month during breeding months as well. Good luck!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

90% humidity is very old school, and I've never heard recommendations of 90% humidity for Pumilio. Consider some ventilation.


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

Easy Doug, he is learning! I don't think anyone recommended 90% humidity to him at all. I think he was going based on his own thoughts.


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

My enclosure stays on the high side for humidity even though I have a 3in hole for ventilation, but the vent comes from under the false bottom right above water.. Also have 2 1in drains that will suck air from under the false bottom as well.. Humidity has been staying around around 83 to 85%, How is that?? Temp stays around 80 to 82 in the day with a 4 to 5 degree drop in the night..How is that?


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

Also my enclosure is pretty big so Im feeling out the night temps right now and trying to keep it consistent so the frogs stay happy..


----------

